# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինտերնետային կախվածություն: Պատճառները, հետևանքները:

## Նարինէ

Ի զարմանս ինձ՝ էսպիսի թեմա չգտա  :Shok: 

Եթե կա, միացրեք...

Առաջարկում եմ խոսել նախ՝ սոցցանցային  և , առհասարակ, ինտերնետային  կախվածության / ադդիկացիայի/ մասին:

Ոչ մեկի համար էլ նորություն չէ, որ համացանցային կախվածությունը լուրջ խնդիր է արդի մարդու համար: Կարծում եմ՝ համացանցից օգտվող  օգտսատերերին դրանից խուսափելը գործնականում գրեթե հնարավոր չէ: 

ՇԱտ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքն այս մասին:
Շնորհակալություն  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (10.07.2013), keyboard (07.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> Ի զարմանս ինձ՝ էսպիսի թեմա չգտա 
> 
> Եթե կա, միացրեք...
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ խոսել նախ՝ սոցցանցային  և , առհասարակ, ինտերնետային  կախվածության / ադդիկացիայի/ մասին:
> 
> Ոչ մեկի համար էլ նորություն չէ, որ համացանցային կախվածությունը լուրջ խնդիր է արդի մարդու համար: Կարծում եմ՝ համացանցից օգտվող  օգտսատերերին դրանից խուսափելը գործնականում գրեթե հնարավոր չէ: 
> 
> ՇԱտ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքն այս մասին:
> Շնորհակալություն


Առաջ շատ ունեի ինտերնետային կախվածություն և բնականաբար դասերս դրանից տուժում էին,իսկ հիմա շատ քիչ եմ օգտվում :Բայց շատ վատ է,երբ ունես այդպիսի կախվածություն,քանի որ հետագայում կարող է ունենաս առողջական լորւջ խնդիրներ ` ինչը ինձ բնավ պետք չէ :

----------

Նարինէ (07.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Առաջ շատ ունեի ինտերնետային կախվածություն և բնականաբար դասերս դրանից տուժում էին,իսկ հիմա շատ քիչ եմ օգտվում :Բայց շատ վատ է,երբ ունես այդպիսի կախվածություն,քանի որ հետագայում կարող է ունենաս առողջական լորւջ խնդիրներ ` ինչը ինձ բնավ պետք չէ :


Իհարկե))))
Ես, օրինակ, լավ տաժանագին սեմեստրից հետո ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս 2 շաբաթ ничегониделание.))
Որը, դե հիմնականում պայմանավորած ա լինում համացանցով: Սոցցանցերից շուտվանից եմ զզվել, այսինքն՝ լրիվ անիմաստ գործ էլի չեմ անում համացանցով: Փորձում եմ միշտ ինչ-որ բան սովորել:

Իսկ դասերի ժամանակ  ինտերնետի բացասական ազդեցությունը վերացնելու համար սեփական մեթող եմ <<մշակել>>:

Նոթբուքիցս թուղթ ա կպցրած լինում միշտ.
ՈՒ միացնելուց առաջ վրան գրում եմ, թե ինչի համար եմ մաիցնում ու մոտավոր ինչքան ժամաանակ կձգի: Ու , ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, բայց ՀԻԱՆԱԼի օգնում ա:
Միշտ ժամանակս շատ լավ տնօրինում եմ:
Շաբաթ , կիրակի էլ թույլ եմ տալիս ինձ 2-3 ժամ անկապ սյօրֆինգ անելու ինտերնետում :ՃՃՃՃՃՃ

 Էս էլ իմ մեթոդը, հուսով եմ ՝ ձեզ էլ կօգնի :

Ով ինչ ուրիշ մեթոդներ ունի, ուրախությամբ կլսենք))))))))))

----------

Diana99 (08.07.2013), Jarre (10.07.2013), keyboard (07.07.2013), Ուլուանա (07.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

Ի դեպ, կուզեի ավելացնել, որ որոշել էի  որոշ ժամանակ առհասարակ կտրվել սոցցանցերից: Ջնջվել էի ֆեյսբուքից, վկոնտակտից, ու  3 ամիս չեմ մտել:

Ասեմ, եթե դուք էլ եք որոշել ես մեթոդից օգտվել, *փախուստը օգուտ չէ ու ելք չէ:*

Պետք ա *սովորել ինքնակառավարե*լ,ինչը , գիտեմ, հեշտ գործ չի:  :Sad: 

Միանգամից ջնջվելը օգուտ չի: Իրոք ՝ հետ ես մնում ժամանակից: ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐԻՆՍ ճիշտ օգտվել համացանցից ու հնարավորինս օգուտ քաղել, որովհետև վերջինիս հնարավորություններն իրոք անսահմանափակ են աճելու, ինքնակատարելագործվելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ֆեյսբուքից լրիվ ջնջվել եմ: Ոչ թե ապաակտիվացել, այլ ջնջվել: Ու օգնեց, հեչ կախվածություն չունեմ ինտերնետից, չնայած իմ դասերը լրիվ կոմպի հետ են կապված, հետևաբար չեմ կարող առանց կոմպի դաս անել:

----------

Jarre (10.07.2013), Վոլտերա (09.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ֆեյսբուքը  իմ համար ոնց որ գյուղի կլուբ ըլնի. մտնում՝ սաղ նորությունները իմանում ես  :Jpit: ,: Հա, մեկ-մեկ էլ սիրում եմ հայ ծդերի նկարները նայել:
Կախվածությունը ո՞րն ա, լիչնի սորթի հերոյին ա դարձել ինտերնետը

----------

Jarre (10.07.2013), keyboard (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013)

----------


## impression

օրը մոտ տասնհինգ ժամ ինտերնետում եմ անցկացնում, բայց դա կախվածություն չի, ես ուղղակի դրանով ինձ հեռուստատեսային կախվածությունից եմ բուժել լրիվ  :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (08.07.2013), Diana99 (08.07.2013), ivy (08.07.2013), Jarre (10.07.2013), keyboard (08.07.2013), Moonwalker (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (08.07.2013), VisTolog (08.07.2013), Շինարար (08.07.2013), Վոլտերա (09.07.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ կարծիքով ինտերնետ-կախվածության երևույթը մի քիչ չափազանցեցված է: Մարդը մեծամասամբ ինտերնետից նպատակային է օգտվում: Պարզապես ինտերնետն այնքան լավ բան է, որ լիքը բաներ, որոնք նախկինում տարբեր խորթուբորդ եղանակներով էին արվում, հիմա բոլորը հեշտությամբ արվում են ինտերնետով, դրա համար էլ թվում է, թե մարդը չափազանց շատ ժամանակ է անցկացնում այնտեղ: Օրինակներ`

Նախկինում | Հիմա
--------------------------------
Բառարանում բառ փնտրել | Lingvo.ru
Հանրագիտարանում բան փնտրել, ծանոթներին հարց ու փորձ անել | Wikipedia.org
Հեռուստատեսությամբ սպասել եղանակի տեսության թողարկմանը | Weather.com
Խանութներով շրջել, ուզածդ բանը փնտրելով ու չգտնելով | Amazon.com
Ընկերոջդ տանը բազմոցին նստել, ֆոտոալբոմ թերթել | Facebook.com, photos
Մի տեղ գնալու համար հարյուր անգամ հարյուր հոգու զանգել, պայմանավորվել, հետո տեղն ու ժամը փոխվելու դեպքում էլի զանգել | Facebook.com, events
Նոր իմացածդ լավ անեկդոտը բոլորին հերթով պատմել | Facebook.com, status
Հեռախոսով թանկ ու կրակ զրույց | Skype
--------------------------------------------

Как-то так (с)

Ինտերնետում աննպատակ թրև գալը իմ կարծիքով համատարած երևույթ չէ: Համենայն դեպս ոչ այն աստիճանի, ինչ աստիճանի հաճախ ներկայացվում է:

----------

Diana99 (08.07.2013), Jarre (10.07.2013), Sagittarius (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013), VisTolog (08.07.2013), Այբ (08.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> Ի դեպ, կուզեի ավելացնել, որ որոշել էի  որոշ ժամանակ առհասարակ կտրվել սոցցանցերից: Ջնջվել էի ֆեյսբուքից, վկոնտակտից, ու  3 ամիս չեմ մտել:
> 
> Ասեմ, եթե դուք էլ եք որոշել ես մեթոդից օգտվել, *փախուստը օգուտ չէ ու ելք չէ:*
> 
> Պետք ա *սովորել ինքնակառավարե*լ,ինչը , գիտեմ, հեշտ գործ չի: 
> 
> Միանգամից ջնջվելը օգուտ չի: Իրոք ՝ հետ ես մնում ժամանակից: ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐԻՆՍ ճիշտ օգտվել համացանցից ու հնարավորինս օգուտ քաղել, որովհետև վերջինիս հնարավորություններն իրոք անսահմանափակ են աճելու, ինքնակատարելագործվելու համար:


Ես էլ եմ արդեն 1 տարի է ինչ հրաժարվել եմ սոցցանցերից,նոր եմ հասկանում ,որ ժամանակս վատնում էի նման հիմարությունների վրա:Միայն mail ունեմ :Smile:

----------

Այբ (08.07.2013), Նարինէ (08.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինչքան էլ խոսենք, թե ինտերնետը մարդուն կախվածության մեջ է գցում և դա վատ է, բայց մեկ է՝ ինտերնետը մեր կյանքի մասն է կազմում: Ինտերնետը մեզ լայն հնարավորություններ է տալիս: Նույնիսկ դասերի հարցում է օգնում: Առաջվա նման էլ չենք բողոքում, թե հեռուստացույցի ֆիլմերը, հաղորդումները լավը չեն, որովհետև շատ դեպքերում կարիք չունենք միացնել հեռուստացույցը, որ մեր ուզած ֆիլմերն ու հաղորդումները նայենք: Ինտերնետի միջոցով մեր հետաքրքրասիրությունը բավարարող այնքան հաղորդումներ, ֆիլմեր կարող ենք գտնել ու նայել, որ էլի ինչ հեռուստացույց:
Իսկ ինչ մնում է կախվածությունը սոցցանցերից, ինձ թվում է  դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ ունի: Երբ ես մեր կուրսի երեխեքի հետ նյութեր փոխանակելու համար գրանցվեցի ֆեյսբուք, սկզբնական շրջանում շարունակ մտնում էի: Բայց հիմա կարող եմ օրերով չմտնել, իսկ եթե մտնում եմ, ապա  շատ քիչ եմ մնում: Ֆեյսբուքը դարձել է ավելի շատ լուրերին հետևելու միջոց:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Իսկ ինչ մնում է կախվածությունը սոցցանցերից, ինձ թվում է  դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ ունի: Երբ ես մեր կուրսի երեխեքի հետ նյութեր փոխանակելու համար գրանցվեցի ֆեյսբուք, սկզբնական շրջանում շարունակ մտնում էի: Բայց հիմա կարող եմ օրերով չմտնել, իսկ եթե մտնում եմ, ապա  շատ քիչ եմ մնում: Ֆեյսբուքը դարձել է ավելի շատ լուրերին հետևելու միջոց:


Հա Այբ ջան, ճիշտ ես՝ լայն հնարավորություններ ա տալիս: Բայց էտ դրական կոմղն ա, իսկ բացասականաը շատ ավելի շատ ա...
Համացանցային ադդիկացիան թմրամոթկլության  նման մի բան ա էլի.. Դրանից ազատվելու համար, պետք ա մի կախվածությոնը փոխել մեկ ուրիշով: Էս պարագայում, օրինակ, սոցցանցայի կախվածությունը փոխված ա Ակումբական կախվածության  :Hands Up:

----------


## Նարինէ

> Իմ կարծիքով ինտերնետ-կախվածության երևույթը մի քիչ չափազանցեցված է: Մարդը մեծամասամբ ինտերնետից նպատակային է օգտվում:


Էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Չափազանցված չէ: Ընդհակառակը՝ լուրջ խնդիր ա: Պատճառները ինքներդ նշեցիք, հիմա ամեն ինչ կարելի ա փոխել ինտերնետով՝ նպատակահարմար է ու օգտակար: Իսկ հետևանքները կարող են կապված լինել ինչպես ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրների առաջացմամվ, այնպես էլ հոգեբանական՝ Թերարժեքության կոմպլեքսից սկսած դեպերսոնալիզացիայից պրծած...

----------


## Այբ

> Հա Այբ ջան, ճիշտ ես՝ լայն հնարավորություններ ա տալիս: Բայց էտ դրական կոմղն ա, իսկ բացասականաը շատ ավելի շատ ա...
> Համացանցային ադդիկացիան թմրամոթկլության  նման մի բան ա էլի.. Դրանից ազատվելու համար, պետք ա մի կախվածությոնը փոխել մեկ ուրիշով: Էս պարագայում, օրինակ, սոցցանցայի կախվածությունը փոխված ա Ակումբական կախվածության


Իհարկե, բացասական կողմը կա և բացասականն էլ ավելի շատ է: Նամանավանդ ես դեմ եմ, երբ փոքր երեխաներն են սոցցանցերում գրանցվում և ժամերով ինտերնետից դուրս չեն գալիս:
Ի դեպ, ես վաղուց էի ազատվել ֆեյսբուքի կախվածությունից, երբ ակումբում գրանցվեցի: 
Էստեղ կախվածությունը մեկը մյուսով չի փոխարինվել:

----------

Նարինէ (08.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ես համաձայն եմ One_Way_Ticket հետ, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդը նպատակային է օգտվում ինտերնետից: 
Մեկը իմ օրինակով: Ֆեյսբուք գրանցվեցի, որ մեր կուրսի երեխեքի հետ նյութեր փոխանակեինք: Ֆեյսբուքով եմ նույնիսկ դիպլոմայինս ուղարկել ղեկավարիս, որ ինքը կարդար: 
Ինտերենտի միջոցով օգտվում եմ էլեկտրոնային գրադարանից, եթե տվյալ գիրքը չեմ գտնում, թեև սիրում եմ գրքով ընթերցել:
Օրինակներ շատ կարող եմ բերել: Ամեն մարդ ինտերնետը օգտագործում է ըստ իր նախասիրությունների:

----------

Նարինէ (08.07.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Չափազանցված չէ: Ընդհակառակը՝ լուրջ խնդիր ա: Պատճառները ինքներդ նշեցիք, հիմա ամեն ինչ կարելի ա փոխել ինտերնետով՝ նպատակահարմար է ու օգտակար: Իսկ հետևանքները կարող են կապված լինել ինչպես ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրների առաջացմամվ, այնպես էլ հոգեբանական՝ Թերարժեքության կոմպլեքսից սկսած դեպերսոնալիզացիայից պրծած...


Ինձ թվում է` ինտերնետը անտեղի օգտագործող մարդը մինչ այդ արդեն խնդիր ուներ: Ասենք, պարապությունից անկապ հոդվածներ է կարդում, սոցիումում իր տեղը չգտնելը օնլայն չատերում է լրացնում, և այլն: Այդ դեպքում պետք է "բուժել" սկզբնական պատճառը (ինչու է պարապ, ինչու իր տեղը չի գտնում), ոչ թե ինտերնետ-կախվածությունը, որը ինքնին արդեն հետևանք է:

----------

Jarre (10.07.2013), Sagittarius (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013), VisTolog (08.07.2013), Լեո (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Ինձ թվում է` ինտերնետը անտեղի օգտագործող մարդը մինչ այդ արդեն խնդիր ուներ: Ասենք, պարապությունից անկապ հոդվածներ է կարդում, սոցիումում իր տեղը չգտնելը օնլայն չատերում է լրացնում, և այլն: Այդ դեպքում պետք է "բուժել" սկզբնական պատճառը (ինչու է պարապ, ինչու իր տեղը չի գտնում), ոչ թե ինտերնետ-կախվածությունը, որը ինքնին արդեն հետևանք է:


ՉԵմ կարծում:

Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էստեղ սենց մարդիկ են հավաքված՝  :Ok:  ինտերնետը տեղին օգտագործել իմացող: Էտ հիմա շատ մեծ ձեռքբերում ա:  :Blush: 

Բայց ինտերնետ կախվածությունը անտեղի օգտագոծելը չի ամենևին էլ:

Երբ մտադիր ես կես ժամ նստել համակարգչի առաջ, ժամին ես նայում, ուփս, 3 ժամ անցել ա: 
Թեկուզ և օգտակար ինֆորմացիա ես քաղել, բայց ժամանակը տնօրինել չստացվեց... Իմ մոտ օրինակ շատ ա լինում տենց, եթե ժամին չնայեմ:
Կամ որ կանչում են հաց ուտելու, հեսա հեսա անելով մի 15 րոպե ուշացնում ես, տոժե ատլիչնիյ պրիմեր  :Rolleyes: 

Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ չնայած օգտակար բան ես կարդում, սովորում, բայց առանց դրա արդեն չես կարողանում: Անընդհատ պահանջ ես զգում նոր ինֆորմացիայի, թեկուզ և օգտակար: Ուրիշ գործով զբաղվելիս մտքիդ մի ծայրը լրահոսիդ նորություններն ա հիշում՝ տեսնես պատասխանեց գրածիս, թե չէ, և այլն, և այլն...

Արդյունքում՝ եթե էդպիսի մարդուն միանգամից հեռացնես ինտենետից մի քանի օրով, լուրջ խնդիրներ կառաջանան՝ նորմալից շատ ներվային կլինի, անհանգիստ, տրամադրության հաճախակի փոփոխություններ, անքնություն, շատ-շատ հազվադեպ դեպքերում՝ սուիցիդ:

Ընդհանրապես էսպիսի կապվածություն  օգտատերերի միայն 15-20 տոկոսի մոտ է նկատվում:

Եթե ժամանակի զգացողությունը չեք կորցնում, օրերով կարող եք չմտնել ու պահանջ չզգալ, եթե անջատեն ինտենետը,առանց  կախվածությունը այլ կախվածությամբ փոխարինելու, *ՀԱրգանքներիս հավաստիքը:*  :Good:  :Good:

----------

Ձայնալար (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Չափազանցված չէ: Ընդհակառակը՝ լուրջ խնդիր ա: Պատճառները ինքներդ նշեցիք, հիմա ամեն ինչ կարելի ա փոխել ինտերնետով՝ նպատակահարմար է ու օգտակար: Իսկ հետևանքները կարող են կապված լինել ինչպես ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրների առաջացմամվ, այնպես էլ հոգեբանական՝ Թերարժեքության կոմպլեքսից սկսած դեպերսոնալիզացիայից պրծած...


Նարինէ, ճիշտ հակառակը, ինտերնետային կախվածությունն իսկապես չափազանցված է: Ժամանակակից մարդը չի կարող առանց ինտերնետի յոլա գնալ: Ոչ թե կախվածության արդյունքում է ձգտում դրան, այլ անհրաժեշտությունից դրդված: Մեկը ես օրվա այն ժամերին, երբ քնած չեմ, երբ սպորտզալում չեմ ու երբ ընկերներիս հետ ֆռֆռալու չեմ գնացել, անպայման ինտերնետում եմ: Բայց մեկը թող համարձակվի ասել՝ կախվածություն ունեմ: Ուղղակի իմ գործն է էդպիսին, առանց ինտերնետի հնարավոր չէ: Ու շատերինն էլ էդպես:

Այ, կախվածության մասին կխոսեինք, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի գործերը, հարաբերությունները ու կյանքի այլ ոլորտներ տուժեին ինտերնետ մտնելու պատճառով: Բայց նման դեպքերը սարսափելի քիչ են:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Նարինէ, ճիշտ հակառակը, ինտերնետային կախվածությունն իսկապես չափազանցված է:
>   թող համարձակվի ասել՝ կախվածություն ունեմ: Ուղղակի իմ գործն է էդպիսին, առանց ինտերնետի հնարավոր չէ: Ու շատերինն էլ էդպես:


Ամեն դեպքում՝ ես էդ կարծիքին չեմ:
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ժամանակակից մարդն առանց ինտերնետի յոլա գնալ չի կարող: 
Խոսքս դրան  չէր վերաբերում:
Օրինակ՝ իմ սոցցանցային ընկերներն ամեն ինչի մասին ստատուս են գրում՝ խանութ գնալիս լիֆտում ում տեսան, ինչ առան, բարձրանալիս մտքներով ինչ անցավ.. + նկարներ էդ ամեն ինչի հետ կապված: Դե էդքան ներվեր ունես, լրահոսից մի ջնջի էսպիսի մարդկանց...

Չգիտեմ ձեր մոտ ոնց ա, բայց իմ մի քանի հարյուր ընկերներից կեսից ավելին էդ օրին ա. Մի՞թե սա կախվածություն չի: Նման դեպքերը սարսափելի քիչ չեն, ամենևին:


Եթե մարդը կարողանում ա լավ դաս սովորել կամ աշխատել, դրա հետ մեկտեղ էլ ինտերնետն օգտագործում ա ինքնազարգացման համար, առանց սոցիալական դեզադապտացիայի, իհարկե սա արդեն ինտերնետ ադդիկցիա չի միանշանակ:


Անձամբ ես այն մարդկանց, ում մոտ վիրտուալ շփումը իրական շփումից մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա,  արդեն էս կատեգորիային եմ դասում: Եթե ինտերնետի առաջ օրական 10 ժամից ավել նբստես, Մի՞թե դա չի նշանակի, որ մարդն իրական աշխարհը փոխարինում ա վիրտուալ իրականությամբ:

ՍԱ իմ կարծիքն ա, ու կարող է ձերի հետ չհամընկնել:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ ես էդ կարծիքին չեմ:
> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ժամանակակից մարդն առանց ինտերնետի յոլա գնալ չի կարող: 
> Խոսքս դրան  չէր վերաբերում:
> Օրինակ՝ իմ սոցցանցային ընկերներն ամեն ինչի մասին ստատուս են գրում՝ խանութ գնալիս լիֆտում ում տեսան, ինչ առան, բարձրանալիս մտքներով ինչ անցավ.. + նկարներ էդ ամեն ինչի հետ կապված: Դե էդքան ներվեր ունես, լրահոսից մի ջնջի էսպիսի մարդկանց...


Այ քեզ բան... իրական կյանքում էլ մարդիկ կան՝ շատախոս են, մարդիկ կան՝ քչախոս են, մարդիկ կան՝ քիչ խոսում են ու շատ լսում, մարդիկ էլ կան ո՛չ խոսում են, ո՛չ լսում: Տենց էլ սոցցանցում. մարդ կա րոպեն մեկ ստատուս ա գրում, մարդ կա՝ ընդհանրապես չի գրում, մենակ կարդում ա, մարդ էլ կա՝ չի էլ կարդում:




> Չգիտեմ ձեր մոտ ոնց ա, բայց իմ մի քանի հարյուր ընկերներից կեսից ավելին էդ օրին ա. Մի՞թե սա կախվածություն չի: Նման դեպքերը սարսափելի քիչ չեն, ամենևին:


Չգիտեմ, ես սոցցանցերում չկամ: Էն ժամանակ, երբ կայի, ես էլ էի րոպեն մեկ ստատուս գրում: Հետո՞ ինչ: Հիմա էլ րոպեն մեկ ակումբում գրառում եմ անում, գրառումներիս քանակը վկա, կամ էլ բլոգումս մարդաբոյ տեքստ եմ գրում: Ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ շատախոս եմ:




> Եթե մարդը կարողանում ա լավ դաս սովորել կամ աշխատել, դրա հետ մեկտեղ էլ ինտերնետն օգտագործում ա ինքնազարգացման համար, առանց սոցիալական դեզադապտացիայի, իհարկե սա արդեն ինտերնետ ադդիկցիա չի միանշանակ:


Սոցիալական դեզադապտացիան խիստ հարաբերական բան ա: Մարդ կա՝ իրեն պետք չեն ուրիշ մարդիկ, ու եթե ինքը սաղ օրն ինտերնետում ա, ոչ մեկի հետ չի շփվում, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ բան էն չի իրա հետ:




> Անձամբ ես այն մարդկանց, ում մոտ վիրտուալ շփումը իրական շփումից մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա,  արդեն էս կատեգորիային եմ դասում: Եթե ինտերնետի առաջ օրական 10 ժամից ավել նբստես, Մի՞թե դա չի նշանակի, որ մարդն իրական աշխարհը փոխարինում ա վիրտուալ իրականությամբ:


Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ, ինձ մոտ վիրտուալ շփումը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում ա իրական շփմանը, բայց ես չէի շտապի դիագնոզ դնելիս: Իմ կյանքն էլ սենց ա դասավորվել:

----------

VisTolog (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

StrangeLittleGirl ջան, ես դիագնոզ չեմ դնում  :LOL: 

Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծքին ա:
Երբեմն ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց լինում: Ինձ համար էտ սխալ ա, դրա համար ես փորձում եմ էտպես չկառավարել ժամանակս: 

Եթե օրական 10 ժամն էլ ինչ-որ գիրք ես կարդում, նոր բան ես ուսումնասիրում, սովորում, էտը սավսեմ դրուգոյե ձելը: Բայց երբ ինտերնետին ոչ մի բան չի կարա փոխարինի, ոչ մի փոխարինիչ չունես, որ ինտերնետում չլինելուդ ժամանակ կարա քեզ բավարարի, այ էտ էլ հենց կախվածությունն ա:

Այսինքն, քո կարծիքով,  օրական թեկուզ 8+ ժամ օնլայն լինելը  ո՛չ ֆիզիկական, ո՛չ հոգեբանական որևէ փոփոխույթունների չի՞ հանգեցնելու:
Ուրեմն ես մնամ իմ կարծիքին, դու՝ քո:  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl ջան, ես դիագնոզ չեմ դնում 
> 
> Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծքին ա:
> Երբեմն ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց լինում: Ինձ համար էտ սխալ ա, դրա համար ես փորձում եմ էտպես չկառավարել ժամանակս:


Ինչու՞ ա սխալ:




> Եթե օրական 10 ժամն էլ ինչ-որ գիրք ես կարդում, նոր բան ես ուսումնասիրում, սովորում, էտը սավսեմ դրուգոյե ձելը: Բայց երբ ինտերնետին ոչ մի բան չի կարա փոխարինի, ոչ մի փոխարինիչ չունես, որ ինտերնետում չլինելուդ ժամանակ կարա քեզ բավարարի, այ էտ էլ հենց կախվածությունն ա:


Ինչու՞: Մարդ կա գիրք կարդալով ա հանգստանում, մարդ կա՝ ինտերնետ մտնելով: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն:




> Այսինքն, քո կարծիքով,  օրական թեկուզ 8+ ժամ օնլայն լինելը  ո՛չ ֆիզիկական, ո՛չ հոգեբանական որևէ փոփոխույթունների չի՞ հանգեցնելու:
> Ուրեմն ես մնամ իմ կարծիքին, դու՝ քո:


Ֆիզիկական՝ հա, բայց դա ավելի շուտ նստակյաց կյանքի հետևանք ա: Նույն կերպ օրը 8+ ժամ գիրք կարդալը կարա լինի: Հոգեբանական՝ հը-ը, ինչու՞ պիտի հանգեցնի:

----------

VisTolog (08.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե օրական 10 ժամն էլ ինչ-որ գիրք ես կարդում, նոր բան ես ուսումնասիրում, սովորում, էտը սավսեմ դրուգոյե ձելը: Բայց երբ ինտերնետին ոչ մի բան չի կարա փոխարինի, ոչ մի փոխարինիչ չունես, որ ինտերնետում չլինելուդ ժամանակ կարա քեզ բավարարի, այ էտ էլ հենց կախվածությունն ա:


Վիկին ասում ա՝




> Интернет-зависимость — психическое расстройство: навязчивое желание подключиться к Интернету и болезненная неспособность вовремя отключиться от него.


Իմ պատկերացմամբ էս տեսակ մարդը պետքա առավոտ քնից արթնանա, նստի կոմպի դիմաց մինչև քնելը, սայթից-սայթ տեղափոխվի ու ինչի չէ, ուղղակի նայի սպիտակ էկրանին: Ես դեռ նման մարդու չեմ հանդիպել:

Ինձ թվումա զբաղմունք ունեցող մարդը ինետրնետից կախվածության մեջ չի ընկնի:  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (09.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիստ, զբաղմունք ունեցողն էլ կարա ունենա էդ կախվածությունը, եթե դրանից իրա զբաղմունքը տուժում ա: Հակառակը՝ եթե մարդ զբաղմունք չունի ու առավոտից իրիկուն կոմպի դեմն ա, ուրեմն դժվար ասես կախվածություն, որովհետև մեկ ա ուրիշ անելու բան չունի: Բայց համաձայն եմ հետդ, հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա:

----------

Նարինէ (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> Վիստ, զբաղմունք ունեցողն էլ կարա ունենա էդ կախվածությունը, եթե դրանից իրա զբաղմունքը տուժում ա: Հակառակը՝ եթե մարդ զբաղմունք չունի ու առավոտից իրիկուն կոմպի դեմն ա, ուրեմն դժվար ասես կախվածություն, որովհետև մեկ ա ուրիշ անելու բան չունի: Բայց համաձայն եմ հետդ, հազվադեպ հանդիպող երևույթ ա:


'
Համաձայն եմ:
Ես շատ քիչ մարդ գիտեմ, որ 2-3 կամ ավել օր կարողանա առանց ինտերնետի շնչել:

Հենց էդ ենթատեքստում միևնույնն ա մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, որ հազվադեպ չի հանդիպում:

Ինչ վերաբերում, թե ինչ հոգեբանական փոփխություններ ա առաջացնում, շատ չծավալվեմ, որովհետև հոգեբանների / նաև հոգեբույժների/ մի ստվար հատված էտ դիտում ա որպես психическое расстройство. Մյուս մասն էլ ժխտում ա: Դե ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս:

Ամեն դեպքում ես առաջին խմբի կողմնակից եմ: :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> '
> Համաձայն եմ:
> Ես շատ քիչ մարդ գիտեմ, որ 2-3 կամ ավել օր կարողանա առանց ինտերնետի շնչել:
> 
> Հենց էդ ենթատեքստում միևնույնն ա մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, որ հազվադեպ չի հանդիպում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում, թե ինչ հոգեբանական փոփխություններ ա առաջացնում, շատ չծավալվեմ, որովհետև հոգեբանների / նաև հոգեբույժների/ մի ստվար հատված էտ դիտում ա որպես психическое расстройство. *Մյուս մասն էլ ժխտում ա*: Դե ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ես առաջին խմբի կողմնակից եմ:


Ես չեմ ասում՝ նման բան չկա: Կա, բայց հազվադեպ ա հանդիպում, դիագնոստիկ չափանիշներ էլ չունի, բացի ընդհանրապես որևէ բանից կախվածության ընդհանուր չափանիշների, որոնք էնքան անորոշ են, որ հաճախ դժվար ա լինում ախտորոշելը: Ամեն դեպքում, մինչև վերջերս ոչ մի պաշտոնական դասակարգման մեջ ո՛չ ինտերնետային, ո՛չ համակարգչային կախվածությունն ընդգրկված չի էղել: Բայց պետք ա DSM-V-ը նայել, գուցե արդեն մտցրել են: Ամերիկացիք սովորություն ունեն ամեն մի ստից էս կողմ-էն կողմ շեղումը հիվանդություն անվանելու:

психическое расстройство - հոգեկան խանգարում (իմացի, պետք կգա)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ ինտերնետային կախվածությունը չափազանցված է։ Իմ կարծիքով, իսկապես շատ մարդիկ լրիվ աննպատակ ժամանակ են սպանում ինտերնետում՝ իրական կյանքի շատ գործեր ու հարցեր դրա պատճառով անտեսելով ու վարի տալով։ Ուրիշ բան, որ մինչև ինտերնետը նույն ձևով կարող էին, ասենք, ինչ–որ գրքից կպչել ու ամբողջ օրը խորանալ՝ էլի իրական կյանքից կտրվելով։ Կամ մի ուրիշ գործունեության մեջ։ Ուղղակի ինտերնետն, ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, գրքի, ինտերակտիվության շնորհիվ ավելի գրավիչ ա էդ առումով, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ հանգամանքներով։ Բայց էստեղ կախվածության խնդիրն ա ընդհանրապես, թե չէ՝ ինտերնետը չլինի, մի ուրիշ բան կլինի։ 

Ուրիշ բան, եթե խորանանք, թե կոնկրետ ինտերնետում ժամանակ անցկացնելու դրդապատճառները որոնք են, որոնցից էլ հետագայում ձևավորվում է կախվածությունը։ Մեկն, օրինակ, իրական կյանքի խնդիրներից խուսափելու ձգտումը կարող է լինել, երբ ինտերնետը փախուստ է ապահովում էդ խնդիրներից։ Կամ՝ իրական կյանքը կարող է շատ անհետաքրքիր ու միապաղաղ լինել, իսկ ինտերնետն էդ առումով հիանալի ելք է։ Իմ դեպքում, օրինակ, էդպես է եղել։ Երբ առաջին անգամ ինտերնետ ոտք դրեցի, իմ իրական կյանքն էդ շրջանում կատարյալ տաղտուկ էր, կյանքումս ոչինչ չէր կատարվում, ընտանիքից դուրս շփում համարյա չունեի, կայուն աշխատանք չունեի, ամբողջ օրը տանն էի, ու ինձ համար ինտերնետը փրկություն էր։ Ու էդ շրջանում իսկապես կախվածություն էր դարձել։ Հետո կյանքս ահագին փոխվեց, բայց կախվածությունը դեռ ահագին ժամանակ կար։ Հիմա անցել է, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչից է. երևի համ հագեցել եմ ինչ–որ չափով, համ իրական կյանքս է ավելի լիքը դարձել, համ էլ, դե, ժամանակ չկա  :Jpit: ։ Բայց նույնիսկ հիմա մեկ–մեկ պատահում է, որ ժամանակի զգացումը կորցնում եմ ու ժամերով լռվում կոմպի դիմաց, երբ հրատապ անելիք չունեմ։ Կարծում եմ՝ ժամանակի զգացումը կորցնելն ինտերնետում լինելու ամենամեծ խնդիրներից է։

Բայց համաձայն չեմ, որ եթե վիրտուալ շփումը գերակշռում է իրականին, ուրեմն նորմալ չի, սխալ է։ Էդ շատ անհատական բան է ու դրա համար մի շարք օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կարող են լինել։ Մարդ կա՝ ամաչկոտ է, ու վիրտուալ շփումն իր համար ավելի նախընտրելի է, իրեն ավելի հարմարավետ ու ավելի ազատ է զգում։ Իմ դեպքում էլ է էդպես եղել, ու, ի դեպ, քանի որ իմ դեպքում վիրտուալը մեծ մասամբ հետագայում նաև շարունակություն է գտել իրական կյանքում, ինձ դա շատ օգնել է հենց իրականում շփման խնդիրներս էլ ահագին պակասեցնել։ Մյուս պատճառը մարդկանց զբաղվածությունն է. շատերը եթե վիրտուալ չփշվեն, իրականում կարող է տարին մի երկու անգամ հազիվ հանդիպեն, շփվեն, իսկ վիրտուալն էդ հարցը լուծում է։ Բացի դրանից, կարող են քեզ հետաքրքրող մարդիկ ընդհանրապես հասանելի չլինել ռեալում ու նրանց հետ շփումը միայն վիրտուալում հնարավոր լինի։ Ես, օրինակ, ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում ինձ համար հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր մարդկանց հետ վիրտուալ շփումս պակասեցնելու, ինչ է, թե իրական շփումս ավելի քիչ է։ Որ պակասեցնեմ, դրանից իրական շփումս չի ավելանալու, ընդամենը զրկվելու եմ ինձ համար հաճելի վիրտուալ շփումից։

----------

Նարինէ (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նավսյակի ասեմ: DSM-V-ը, որն էս տարի ա դուրս էկել, հենց նոր նայեցի: «Կախվածություններ, որոնք կապ չունեն հոգեմետ նյութերի չարաշահման հետ» բաժնում մենակ խաղամոլությունն էր գրած, այսինքն՝ ինտերնետային կախվածությունը որպես էդպիսին կախվածություն չի  :Smile:  Հեսա նայեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ուրիշ տեղ կա՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըհը, էս գտա, մի կերպ կարելի ա ստեղ խցկել. 



> Other Specified Disruptive, Impulse-Control, and Conduct Disorder
> 312.89 (F91.8)
> This category applies to presentations in which symptoms characteristic of a disruptive, impulse-control, and conduct disorder that cause clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning predominate but do not meet the full criteria for any of the disorders in the disruptive, impulse-control, and conduct disorders diagnostic class. The other specified disruptive, impulse-control, and conduct disorder category is used in situations in which the clinician chooses to communicate the specific reason that the presentation does not meet the criteria for any specific disruptive, impulse-control, and conduct disorder. This is done by recording “other specified disruptive, impulse-control, and conduct disorder” followed by the specific reason (e.g., “recurrent behavioral outbursts of insufficient frequency”).


Բայց ստեղ կարելի ա խցկել նաև, ասենք, շիշ տշելուց կախվածությունը:

----------

VisTolog (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ ինտերնետային կախվածությունը չափազանցված է։ Իմ կարծիքով, իսկապես շատ մարդիկ լրիվ աննպատակ ժամանակ են սպանում ինտերնետում՝ իրական կյանքի շատ գործեր ու հարցեր դրա պատճառով անտեսելով ու վարի տալով։ Ուրիշ բան, որ մինչև ինտերնետը նույն ձևով կարող էին, ասենք, ինչ–որ գրքից կպչել ու ամբողջ օրը խորանալ՝ էլի իրական կյանքից կտրվելով։ Կամ մի ուրիշ գործունեության մեջ։ Ուղղակի ինտերնետն, ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, գրքի, ինտերակտիվության շնորհիվ ավելի գրավիչ ա էդ առումով, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ հանգամանքներով։ Բայց էստեղ կախվածության խնդիրն ա ընդհանրապես, թե չէ՝ ինտերնետը չլինի, մի ուրիշ բան կլինի։


Ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ինտերնետում աննպատակ թափառելը դեռ կախվածություն չի: Ես էլ փողոցում եմ աննպատակ թափառում, երբ կարևոր գործեր ունեմ, դա հո չեղավ թափառելուց կախվածություն (չնայած կա դրոմոմանիա տերմինը, բայց դե դա ուրիշ դիագնոստիկ չափանիշներ ունի): Կախվածությունը շատ հստակ չափանիշներ ունի, հստակ ախտանիշներ, որոնք ի հայտ են գալիս, երբ հեռացնում ես կախվածության օբյեկտը: 

Կախվածություն ա, երբ ժամը վեցին պայմանավորված ես, բայց չես գնում հանդիպման, որովհետև ինտերնետում ես: Կախվածություն ա, երբ ինտերնետ չկա, քեզ պատեպատ ես խփում, սրտիդ զարկերն արագանում են, արագ ես շնչում, դառնում ես ագրեսիվ: Կախվածություն ա, երբ պիտի գնաս քնելու, չես գնում, արթուն նստում ես ամբողջ գիշեր: Կախվածություն ա, երբ առավոտը պիտի գործի գնաս, չես գնում, նստում ես կոմպի դիմաց: Կախվածություն ա, երբ սրանք սաղ իրար հետ կան: Սենց քանի՞ հոգու ես ճանաչում: Ես որ ոչ մեկի չգիտեմ:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> психическое расстройство - հոգեկան խանգարում (իմացի, պետք կգա)


Ասեցի ավելի հեշտ կլինի քեզ համար գուգլում ման գալ:  :Tongue: 

Գիտեմ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ էդքան մտահոգված ես իմ գիտելիքներով: :Friends:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ինտերնետում աննպատակ թափառելը դեռ կախվածություն չի: Ես էլ փողոցում եմ աննպատակ թափառում, երբ կարևոր գործեր ունեմ, դա հո չեղավ թափառելուց կախվածություն (չնայած կա դրոմոմանիա տերմինը, բայց դե դա ուրիշ դիագնոստիկ չափանիշներ ունի): Կախվածությունը շատ հստակ չափանիշներ ունի, հստակ ախտանիշներ, որոնք ի հայտ են գալիս, երբ հեռացնում ես կախվածության օբյեկտը: 
> 
> Կախվածություն ա, երբ ժամը վեցին պայմանավորված ես, բայց չես գնում հանդիպման, որովհետև ինտերնետում ես: Կախվածություն ա, երբ ինտերնետ չկա, քեզ պատեպատ ես խփում, սրտիդ զարկերն արագանում են, արագ ես շնչում, դառնում ես ագրեսիվ: Կախվածություն ա, երբ պիտի գնաս քնելու, չես գնում, արթուն նստում ես ամբողջ գիշեր: Կախվածություն ա, երբ առավոտը պիտի գործի գնաս, չես գնում, նստում ես կոմպի դիմաց: Կախվածություն ա, երբ սրանք սաղ իրար հետ կան: Սենց քանի՞ հոգու ես ճանաչում: Ես որ ոչ մեկի չգիտեմ:


Բյուր, կախվածություն ասելով՝ պարտադիր չի կլինիկական վիճակներ հասկանալ։ Առօրյայում կախվածություն ասելով՝ հասկանում ենք որևէ երևույթի, զբաղմունքի կամ առարկայի նկատմամբ էնպիսի վերաբերմունք, երբ դրա բացակայությունից մարդը որոշակի դիսկոմֆորտ ա զգում։ Իսկ էդ իմաստով շատերը կախվածություն ունեն ինտերնետից, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ բաներից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեցի ավելի հեշտ կլինի քեզ համար գուգլում ման գալ: 
> 
> Գիտեմ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ էդքան մտահոգված ես իմ գիտելիքներով:


մմմ, գուգլում ի՞նչ ման գամ: թե ինչ ա հոգեկան խանգարու՞մը  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կախվածություն ասելով՝ պարտադիր չի կլինիկական վիճակներ հասկանալ։ Առօրյայում կախվածություն ասելով՝ հասկանում ենք որևէ երևույթի, զբաղմունքի կամ առարկայի նկատմամբ էնպիսի վերաբերմունք, երբ դրա բացակայությունից մարդը որոշակի դիսկոմֆորտ ա զգում։ Իսկ էդ իմաստով շատերը կախվածություն ունեն ինտերնետից, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ բաներից։


Դե տենց նայենք, մեկը ես ջրից, արևից, ուտելիքից, քնից, շորերից, երաժշտությունից, յոգայից, հեծանիվից կախվածություն ունեմ: Բա ինչ, էս սաղի բացակայությունից դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում: Ուղղակի էս դարի կյանքը նրան ա հասել, որ ինտերնետը շատ նորմալ մաս ա կազմում, ու եթե ես անծանոթ քաղաքում եմ, մոտս տպած քարտեզ չկա, ինտերնետի բացակայությունից դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում, որովհետև մի ձև պիտի պարզե՞մ ճանապարհս, թե՞ չէ:

Ուղղակի Նարինէն հոգեկան խանգարումից ա խոսում, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ չէ էլի, տենց բան չկա: Կամ եթե կա էլ, էդքան հաճախ չի հանդիպում:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.07.2013), VisTolog (08.07.2013)

----------


## Նարինէ

> մմմ, գուգլում ի՞նչ ման գամ: թե ինչ ա հոգեկան խանգարու՞մը


Ինչ իմանամ՜: Ծիբէ վիդնյէէ:



Լավ , մի հատ ծաղիկ դնեմ , բարիշենք ես ու դու:  :Վարդ: 
էսօր մեր ոչ մի կարծիք չհամընկավ:  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինձ ոչ մի մեթոդ չի օգնում արդեն 3 տարի: Բանակում մի տարի գործնականում զրկված էի սոցցանցեր մտնելուց, բայց հենց ձեռս հեռախոս ընկավ, կախվածությունը ավելի մեծացավ:

----------


## ArmenianMetal

Եսել եմ ունեցել նման խնդրի բայց,ոչ թե ինտերնետից այլ սոց ցանցերից: Սոց ցանցերը ապահովում էին շփում նոր մարդկանց հետ բանակում սա ամենամեծ խնդրին էր...բայց ես որոշեցի որ պետք է չունենամ հաշիվ օդնոկլասսնիկի,ֆեյսբուք սեց ցանցերում հիմա ես ինձ ավելի ազատ եմ զգում քանզի ես կարողացել եմ հաղթահարել իմ մեջ եղած ծարավը: Հիմա ինտերնետը իմ համար ուղակի նոր երգերին ծանոթանալու աղբյուր է, նույնել ցանկանում եմ ձեզ ուղակի մտածեք ձեր մասին, հիշեք ինչ թանկ է ժամանակը

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Ըստ ինձ ,*ընդհանուր* առմամբ ինտերնետը այսօր արդեն *անհրաժեշտություն* է, իսկ *կախվածությունը* *անհրաժեշտության պատճառ*: Իսկ Կոնկրետ առումով ,*ինտերնետային կախվածությունը*  խիստ հարաբերական բնույթ ունի, այսինքն  հետևանքները  կարող են  լինել և դրական և բացասական:

----------

